# This Forum Needs LIFE!!



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

So i present to you, one random pic from today when i stopped to fill up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
sorry for the crappy cell phone quality.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll join...
My car at cars and coffee


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

yo jason.. i refuse to believe your car doesnt rub in the back at all. no way!!!








sick ride man, if i ever head down to "da 'vine" i'll hit you up.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_I'll join...
My car at cars and coffee










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are those new wheels? lexion?
what % tint u got? any more pics? im considering slapping some on.
BTW OP: ur car is sexy.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_yo jason.. i refuse to believe your car doesnt rub in the back at all. no way!!!








sick ride man, if i ever head down to "da 'vine" i'll hit you up.

no sir, no rubbing in the back at all. not even a smidge. it could even be taken down a little lower. but yeah, feel free to hit me up if you're ever around in the area.









_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW OP: ur car is sexy.








. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

haha.. i mean Presns3's car!! he's slammed in the rear.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_haha.. i mean Presns3's car!! he's slammed in the rear.

I was thinking the same thing, wow. Must be running a fairly conservative offset I guess?
Is Presns3 also a Jason? I'm Jason too


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

. hahaha..i was thinkin me. haha. i'm not even in "da 'vine" HAHAHA...but whatevs. i guess that shoulda given away the fact that you were directing that comment to presns3 hahaha. you can hit me up too if you want







. lol. but yeah..he looks like he'd be rubbing. OH WELL. hahaha. it looks sick. 
but 3 jasons in this thread?











_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 8:17 AM 2/6/2008_


----------



## Boognish3 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*

random...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

LMAO!
so many jasons... yeah im jason too...
offset is +45 which is normal for our cars... i dont rub at all...
Prob cuz im on 215 stretched tires








BTW these are MRR HR-1s
And tint os 20%


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*










kind of a different take on life








That was the first time it came out for the manifold build, its back out now for the engine build.
Then will be again in a few months for the AWD swap.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Then will be again in a few months for the AWD swap.

Just in time for AoA to announce the 2.0tq!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
Just in time for AoA to announce the 2.0tq!

won't believe it till one rolls off the show room floor.
And it will end up costing me about the same as if I just bought one.. but the rest of the car will be done before one ever is delivered to a customer if they were to infact come.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, you have too much money or something?


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wow, you have too much money or something?

_Obviously!_ He does drive an Audi afterall...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wow, you have too much money or something?

Me too much money, unfortunately never had that problem, would be nice though.
In the grand scheme of things I will end up paying less to have 600+ hp, a built engine and AWD then most will pay for all their bolt ons and a set of nice wheels.
I have been able to find good deals on used parts or new parts from our supplies helping me out. I can build 99% of the things I need myself and do all the labor myself.
The car has sat about 5 of the last 12 months looking like that just waiting on parts and more money







to finish it up.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Camera phone photo from a week ago.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*

the marshmallows man has possessed your A3!!!!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*

eh, those are some bright licence plate bulbs you have! LEDs?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Camera phone photo from a week ago.

















where did you get your licenses plate lights from?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
where did you get your licenses plate lights from? 

and how'd you put them in!?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)




----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_and how'd you put them in!?

I know the answer to this part! Open your hatch 2/3rds, look left and right of the handle, you will see two very simple housings, held in by two phillips screws per housing.


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*

eh . . . thanks for the photo from the great white north http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
U2 Ty








Last Nex . . . great industrial shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by azoceanblue at 7:29 PM 2/6/2008_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
won't believe it till one rolls off the show room floor.
And it will end up costing me about the same as if I just bought one.. but the rest of the car will be done before one ever is delivered to a customer if they were to infact come.

2009 A3 2.0T quattro is a go. i heard this sitting not 6 feet from johann de nyschen VP Audi of America when i asked him if we will see an A3 2.0T quattro soon, and his answer was " yes this year, as a 2009 model"


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

drooooooooooooooooooool
its pshop tho...
how do you think these would look on the a3?









i wouldnt mind one of these










_Modified by Presns3 at 9:31 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## K58 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_

i wouldnt mind one of these









_Modified by Presns3 at 9:31 PM 2-6-2008_

I have those same wheels but with a chrome lip. How do you think a grey lip like that would look on a Lava Grey A3?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (K58)*

the wheels on that S40 are sick!! what are they? HREs?
i think that gray lip is awesome. i would love that on my car.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

the wheels on the volvo look like HRE c20s


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. bump for more pics!







. those twist wheels are actually pretty nice IMO. i wouldn't be able to pull em off, but i like the look. as for your first pic (the red one with tinted tails)..







. that thing is sick. and you say it's PSed?? looks pretty seamless to me.
and boy do i feel bad for all you guys covered in snow. i would be crying by now if that was my baby.







. over here in socal, i had to turn on the AC today.







. lol.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i also think it would be a neat idea to turn this thread into an official Off-Topic thread, and stick it to the top of this forum. that way, we can just have a place for all of us A3 owners to post random ish, whether it be small talk, pics of our cars, and anything other nonsense we feel we should share with eachother.








_...pretty please??_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i just put this sticker on my monitor cuz im bored and dont want to study anymore









_Modified by Presns3 at 11:47 PM 2-6-2008_


_Modified by Presns3 at 11:48 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i've got stickers on mine too. but one's a paintball sticker and the other's a clothing sticker.








and look! your monitor is in MY monitor


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

lmaooooooooo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_








BTW these are MRR HR-1s










wait..those are HR-2s aren't they?? 
cuz THESE are HR-1s:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

oops, yeah youre right.
im a dummy


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
2009 A3 2.0T quattro is a go. i heard this sitting not 6 feet from johann de nyschen VP Audi of America when i asked him if we will see an A3 2.0T quattro soon, and his answer was " yes this year, as a 2009 model"

Still will only believe it when its officially announced or I see one roll off the showroom floor.
Also still won't change my project.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
where did you get your licenses plate lights from? 

They're the standard bulbs. The orange lighting the car was shot in just makes them look like white LEDs.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
They're the standard bulbs. The orange lighting the car was shot in just makes them look like white LEDs.

wow, tricky. I'm using these (http://www.hoen-usa.com/licenseplate.htm) and yours looked brighter and whiter


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, i thought they were LEDs too.







.
regardless, you're car's effin hotttt..








oh, and for those of you who missed it on the last page, i was proposing that this thread be stickied as the Official A3 Off-Topic Thread.







:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_i also think it would be a neat idea to turn this thread into an official Off-Topic thread, and stick it to the top of this forum. that way, we can just have a place for all of us A3 owners to post random ish, whether it be small talk, pics of our cars, and anything other nonsense we feel we should share with eachother.








_...pretty please??_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

BUMP for a place in socal that can install a blackout grille for cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

dang, this forum is dead at times.....


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

(sorry too stupid to figure out the quote button)
In relation to the 2009 A3 2.0 TQ:
Watch it'll be a 2009 A3 2.0 T Special Edition - AWD DSG Only. That's my prediction...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_dang, this forum is dead at times.....


too true.







coming from the MKIV GLI/GTI forums (vwvortex), this place is SUPER STAGNANT. foreals tho. i see the same threads/content everyday. this thread looks to be doing decently (







) well, though.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (SB_07A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SB_07A3* »_Watch it'll be a 2009 A3 2.0 T Special Edition - AWD DSG Only. That's my prediction...

that'll be something to look forward to. or... super6 2010 S4!!!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Our forum may be dead, but at least we don't have weekly posts about an air freshener.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

why cant our interiors look like this?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_why cant our interiors look like this?










Uh... Because our steering wheel is on the other side???


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

when i was in tokyo they had an A3 with white/black two-toned seats!! 
it was soooo hot.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Im just posting because I hate how dead this forum is...
Where did the A3 sticker come from?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_why cant our interiors look like this?


















everyone else does everything else backwards. heres proof


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_why cant our interiors look like this?

















i could only wish...that thing is CLEAN though..so sick


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I don't like the red as much as I thought I would. I want Audi to start doing brown interiors. Exactly like my beige interior, but darker.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*

That interior would be sick if it was blue like in S4's.
As for a good, place for blackgrill install...your driveway! I just did mine. Took couple of hours.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

dude red interior FTW.
white 335 with red interior. i will give up my left big toe.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i think i mentioned it in gCHOW's thread that my dad wants me to make sure i get it installed professionally, so in the case that anything happens to be damaged, they're responsible.








and dude...if i had a white 335 with red interior, i'd trade you for your left big toe in a heartbeat.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I have one but it will cost one RIGHT big toe!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_I have one but it will cost one RIGHT big toe!

how DEMANDING








I don't really see many of the mk2 TTs fixed up. i'd proly need to see more pics of that car to get to like it more. i think it just looks too round from the pic that you posted. but nice stance, nonetheless
but on a side note..i have a roll of CF vinyl(?)/decal and i'm looking for something to put it on.
*pink phone FTW!!11!one!!1*
















i'm not looking to put it on anything in my car, cuz honestly, i think that'd look really tacky. i'm open to suggestions though. i've already put some on the plates i got from Rusnak:


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Make the pink phone...less pink.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

That is some really realistic looking CF vinyl from in the pics.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

it be better if they didnt connect the silver part


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

i absolutely hate rusnak.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That is some really realistic looking CF vinyl from in the pics.

yeah, it looks even more realistic in person. it looks like the real thing pretty much.

_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_it be better if they didnt connect the silver part









wait..what silver part??

_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_i absolutely hate rusnak.

really? why? carl seehoffer(sp?) and richard bodian treat me really well. nowadays, though, they're really cracking down on modified cars.







. whereas before, there really wasn't much of a problem at all.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/561031090.html
ummmm i want this car
only 70k!!
[img src="http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p142/davidwongkar/DSC_0445.jpg">


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

i hated rusnak cuz when i went to their dealership to purchase a car they treated me like ****. yea, i was 22 and i was asking for pretty specific things (navi, no open sky, 6MT) but the piece of **** ******* there basically told me "nope, impossible. the car doesnt come in that configuration. why dont you come back after you think about getting DSG with navi and opensky!!!" this was after i went to pacific audi in torrance and they told the car was in a lot in san diego.
so i walked outta there, drove down the 110 to audi of downtown LA and purchased the car from them less than 30 minutes later.
oh yea, and to top it all off. i got a parking ticket on colorado parked outside of the dealership.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/561031090.html
ummmm i want this car
only 70k!!









damn thats a sick ride.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/car/561031090.html
ummmm i want this car
only 70k!!
[img src="http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p142/davidwongkar/DSC_0445.jpg">















WOW. too bad..you can't have it!! YOU KNOW WHY?? cuz i'm buying it. HAHAHA. but really though..that's a very nice car.

_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_i hated rusnak cuz when i went to their dealership to purchase a car they treated me like ****. yea, i was 22 and i was asking for pretty specific things (navi, no open sky, 6MT) but the piece of **** ******* there basically told me "nope, impossible. the car doesnt come in that configuration. why dont you come back after you think about getting DSG with navi and opensky!!!" this was after i went to pacific audi in torrance and they told the car was in a lot in san diego.
so i walked outta there, drove down the 110 to audi of downtown LA and purchased the car from them less than 30 minutes later.
oh yea, and to top it all off. i got a parking ticket on colorado parked outside of the dealership.






















wow. that really sucks. i could understand your frustration. trust me, i have experienced A LOT of that since owning my car, having to take it back and forth to and from Rusnak.
tickets suck.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i just priced a full optioned cayman
Total Price:*	$91,105.00


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

GT3 FTW!!








i'm so BORED right now. i'm thinkin of just driving around to find a spot to take pics. any location suggestions?? 


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 3:16 PM 2/8/2008_


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Cayman == one of the funnest cars to drive. It's not the fastest Porsche or even the best handling, but it's way fun!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_Cayman == one of the funnest cars to drive. It's not the fastest Porsche or even the best handling, but it's way fun!

i talked my father into almost buying one, but right before we went inside to talk abuot prices my mother stepped in and said "your too old to drive this car"


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

You are never too old to drive a Porsche till you are dead.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lol. that's funny


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
i talked my father into almost buying one, but right before we went inside to talk abuot prices my mother stepped in and said "your too old to drive this car"













































My dad got himself a 996 C4 for christmas, my mom was emailing him links everday of different ones for sale till he went and got one. AND she wouldn't let him sell the miata.
Really don't see how you can be too old to own a car most people can't afford till they are older unless they are buying a used one for a daily driver.


----------



## Marlo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*

What suspension are you running? It looks sick










_Modified by Marlo at 6:29 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lol..who?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Today is my Dad's birthday.
Happy __th (secret







) birthday Dad!!


----------



## Marlo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

well if you look in the reply line it says Presn


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Marlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marlo* »_What suspension are you running? It looks sick









_Modified by Marlo at 6:29 PM 2-9-2008_

fk highsport coils... thanks man


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Marlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marlo* »_well if you look in the reply line it says Presn

ha. not really a good way to make a good first impression


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_BUMP for a place in socal that can install a blackout grille for cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'd do it for ya.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Here's what I did today.. Neuspeed Pulley, Neuspeed Dog Bone Insert, Royal Purple 5w-40 Oil Change, and Forge BOV Spacer Removal.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif notice any difference?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif notice any difference?

Definitely. I can't wait to do my fuel pump.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

yeah...those guys were just on their way to deliver all my dubs/audis to my house.















that thing, to me, kinda looks like a 3-way cross between an a3, a mkiv jetta, and a mk1 TT (because of the grille)
edit: where'd you find those pics btw? i'm interested in seeing more.


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:30 AM 2/13/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Definitely. I can't wait to do my fuel pump.

yeah, my fuel pump went out a little while ago and was replaced with another (factory, i believe). the upgrade fuel pump (APR, maybe?) has a bit of my interest, but i'm not really down to drop a G on it...especially since i just spent that amount for my coils.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

That white 3 is sweet.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_









how does the trunk open?
Those wheels are pushed out pretty damn far, whoa.
And the black impact strip over the door needs to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm digging the rear bumper/valence http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

that A3 is more of what i'm used to seeing, since i came from the dub scene. everybody goes all crazy with their cars. i guess i never really liked the look of the shaved trunk, since it looks so empty. maybe throw some rings on there. i'm really diggin the shade of the tails though. and that stance is KILLER.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

so how was everyone's v-day?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

sucked.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lol. care to share??
in my case, i just chilled with family,which is always good. we had some good japanese food. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. my dad and i usually go to our car meets every thursday, but we skipped out this week...
my car will come out again next week...but with a surprise..


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

im about ready to get my avic d3...
im gonna need to do the double din conversion.... and get all the parts
should be fun (pain in the azz)
i should have my atp dp and custom quad done by the end of the month too...


_Modified by Presns3 at 3:53 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Nice, Jason! You know we can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
i should have my atp dp and custom quad done by the end of the month too...

_Modified by Presns3 at 3:53 PM 2-15-2008_

OoooOOooOOo...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCnRR4ipm4E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C94k49kOHlI


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCnRR4ipm4E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C94k49kOHlI

I bet thats what Ben's (3dr A3 3.2) A3 is like now..... Or maybe that IS Ben.... He _is_ in France....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

Pretty sure it is as another video that was posted by that user clearly showed the same car with the osir fenders which ben has.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W4fzR8P66Y
mine back in those tiny turbo days


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

That is Ben's HPA A3...it sounds incredible.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_That is Ben's HPA A3...it sounds incredible.









no doubt about that!! that thing is SICK. omg.. i love the exhaust on it!!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_That white 3 is sweet.

u gOts PM


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

guess what im playing with and win a prize


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

wow bens car is like crazy fast


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_guess what im playing with and win a prize









Looks like a piston.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_guess what im playing with and win a prize









LULZ...a coin sorter???


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

dildo


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Looks like a piston.

bingo! coin sorter was a really good guess and a dildo was a logical one but misterjj was right on the money.
i still havent come up with a prize =[


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

used fleshlight for misterjj


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

fleshlight?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_guess what im playing with and win a prize








I see a pack of cigs, a camera , a cell phone and some random dude, so I'm guessing it's a bong or an ashtray


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yea hit the binger!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
bingo! coin sorter was a really good guess and a dildo was a logical one but misterjj was right on the money.
i still havent come up with a prize =[

Just not that lamp in the background. I've already got one just like it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Just not that lamp in the background. I've already got one just like it.









hahaha!! the said dildo is your prize. congratumalations!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

omg0shhh..deadness is kicking in again!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_omg0shhh..deadness is kicking in again!!

How about another random pic?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

hahaha...cf shell and coffee can muffler ftw.







. R badge adds 35whp.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

2.0T guys::: Got a couple parts for sale..check it out in the classifieds section
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3702673


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif...lookin clean..AS ALWAYS.
you're not spaced out are you?? is it just the 8.5 width that make it sit so far out?? aggressive stance, no doubt


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx







no spacers at all ... i think the polished lip gives the illusion of poking out more than it really does.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

mine is DYING to be spaced out. it all depends on how low i end up going after this coming weekend. who knowwssss....


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Would you people stop being on-topic!!! Sheesh


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

dude, what are those wheels on that White S3?!
they are sickkkkkk


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like rs4 style wheels blacked out with a white lip


----------



## SofaKing_Uro (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Those cars are so SICK!!! It pisses me off just to look at them...GD it!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

why no S3 why?


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

The bigger question. Why no 5-door S3?


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*

Figured this thread would be appropriate.
Just got it this past Saturday:
















Edit: Perhaps it would have been better placed in the member's gallery thread at the top. Oh well.


_Modified by Chris Griffin at 8:46 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

wow.. that looks great.
i still think misano red is one hot color for the A3


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Chris Griffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Griffin* »_Figured this thread would be appropriate.
Just got it this past Saturday:
















Edit: Perhaps it would have been better placed in the member's gallery thread at the top. Oh well.

_Modified by Chris Griffin at 8:46 PM 2-25-2008_

oh no problemo...ANY post is appropriate here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
car looks great btw. congrats!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*

im gonna have some stuff up for sale soon. oettinger stuff, most likely my wheels, short shifter, and i'll see what else i have layin around. time to switch things up a bit


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (OpenSkye)*

yup..i got a list of things to do too.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_im gonna have some stuff up for sale soon. oettinger stuff, most likely my wheels, short shifter, and i'll see what else i have layin around. time to switch things up a bit









dibs on the B&M shifter! maybe.....


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (gCHOW)*

i h8 english essays.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*

the b&m is in the classifieds if anyone wants it. brand new- make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (OpenSkye)*

yet another







because i don't think my front rings are going to be done this week.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

ultimate...








R32's cousin








gosh..i'm so bored. g'nite fourtitude..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

gCHOW..so i noticed you sold the wheels. 
whatcha got in store for us







. or is it a secret??


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*









Winter mode.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_gCHOW..so i noticed you sold the wheels. 
whatcha got in store for us







. or is it a secret??









haha.. im having a tough time deciding!!!!
i was thinking CHs for the longest time, but now with the abundance of them out there... i'm thinking of something else. possibly DPEs......
oh yea,and im always up for suggestionssss....


_Modified by gCHOW at 8:30 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
haha.. im having a tough time deciding!!!!
i was thinking CHs for the longest time, but now with the abundance of them out there... i'm thinking of something else. possibly DPEs......
oh yea,and im always up for suggestionssss....

_Modified by gCHOW at 8:30 PM 3-5-2008_

What about BBS CM?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (A+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A+* »_
What about BBS CM?

is pricing out yet?? They look like they'll cost a pretty penny.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
is pricing out yet?? They look like they'll cost a pretty penny.

yea... the wheels look nice and i would consider them. but i like the BBS CHs Black Edition way more. EIther way, i'm still looking to go the brushed alumnium route.
Something like DPE GT7s or BBS CHs in 19s may well be what i go with next. altho Fikse FM10s are pure sex.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

anything with the right custom job looks sick...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Jason (Presns3), it was nice meeting you today man. Car looks good in person. Maybe we can get a shoot set up for our cars one day. That would be sick.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_








Winter mode.









nice snow plow!! haha. i keed.







. what's the weather like out there? get the CHs back on!!!
AAAHHHH!!!! Pre-Wustefest 08 GTG @ Speed Zone 3/8/08








































rings are ON in these pics btw.










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 10:33 PM 3/8/2008_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)




----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
nice snow plow!! haha. i keed.







. what's the weather like out there? get the CHs back on!!!

It's currently -2°c (28°F) and clear. We got almost 40 cm (16") of snow over the weekend.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
It's currently -2°c (28°F) and clear. We got almost 40 cm (16") of snow over the weekend.

awww.. its like 60F outside and sunny, clear skies.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
awww.. its like 60F outside and sunny, clear skies.









Brrr... It hit 80F by me.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

nice meeting u and ur dad yesterday jason


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_


















_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
It's currently -2°c (28°F) and clear. We got almost 40 cm (16") of snow over the weekend.








. and I'm over here breakin a sweat in this sun..whew.







.

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_nice meeting u and ur dad yesterday jason

Yup. It was a pleasure. Sunday was a BLAST. Hope to see you more often. Like I said, maybe we can get a shoot set up with both of our cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

what was sunday?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

lol..my bad. The meets/drives are usually held on Sundays, so I got kinda confused. But I meant Saturday.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

More pics from Saturday!! Jason, Bernie (Dub-Nation) took some shots of your car too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































Presns3:









































Random A3:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

niceee
thanks for the pics man!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

no problemo man!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

So how long has the 'new' ECU update been out??


----------



## teryps2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re:*

Just couple pictures to share with you guys


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice. I like the stance.
Do you have any additional pics? Can you also show the pics you took before editing the blur in? Thanks.


----------



## teryps2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Pictures was taken with Lense baby I only edit the color curve. still learning how to control the blur with that lense.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh...gotcha. Nice stance, nonetheless.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

Always breaking the rules...
























The trip back home...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

nice little lip ya got on that one.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Always breaking the rules...








The trip back home...

















...goin so fast the needle on the speedometer went all the way back around to the ~40mph line.















...and approaching a red light too, while getting ready to make a right turn..you're CRAZY!!










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 4:05 PM 3/23/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, and HAPPY EASTER everyone!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

bump....... for some life








Anyone doing any new mods soon? I would guess a bunch of you will be grabbing the new AWE vent gauge.


----------



## Johnnyaxion (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*

Hi teryps2
Is that your exact a3 or just a picture of someones... I was looking at it, and that is exactly how I want mine to look? If this white one is your car, could you write out your specs?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Johnnyaxion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnnyaxion* »_Hi teryps2
Is that your exact a3 or just a picture of someones... I was looking at it, and that is exactly how I want mine to look? If this white one is your car, could you write out your specs?

That's not creating life...that's cloning!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Johnnyaxion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnnyaxion* »_Hi teryps2
Is that your exact a3 or just a picture of someones... I was looking at it, and that is exactly how I want mine to look? If this white one is your car, could you write out your specs?

yes, that is teryps2's sweet car. You'll find a lot of his car info from these two threads:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3478876 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3513176

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_That's not creating life...that's cloning!









good one


----------



## Johnnyaxion (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*

Hey Kwanja_A3.
Thanks for the post.
I had a question regarding the front bumper for the 2008 a3. It seems like Teryps2 a3 is a 2008 right? Assuming that it is, shouldn't the front bumper have like that long mold piece next to the side marker? Like this picture...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...f.jpg
Instead, Teryps2 has only the yellow side marker without that piece... 
Is it because his a3 is a 3.2? or is it because his car is a 2007? I ask because I ordered a white 2008 a3 2.0 which is to come in May, and i don't want that long piece next to the side marker. I think it looks so much nicer how Teryps2 has it.
Thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Johnnyaxion)*

someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the non-s-line cars have that molded strip. my 06 s-line 3.2 does not have it.


----------



## Johnnyaxion (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*

So i ordered a 2008 a3 2.0 s-line, so my car should not have that side mold thing next to the side marker correct? It should just come with the yellow piece side marker like teryps2's car?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Johnnyaxion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnnyaxion* »_So i ordered a 2008 a3 2.0 s-line, so my car should not have that side mold thing next to the side marker correct? It should just come with the yellow piece side marker like teryps2's car?
That is correct. The fake rub strip will not be on yours.


----------



## Johnnyaxion (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Thanks OOOO-A3


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Johnnyaxion)*

freakin A this forum is dead.
me








checking this out








at the NY autoshow.
that is all.
Rican did u go?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_freakin A this forum is dead.
me








checking this out








at the NY autoshow.
that is all.
Rican did u go?
I went Sunday, posted the same picture (minus the hottie above it) then


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*

The guy beside you reminds me of:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_The guy beside you reminds me of:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


dude loook at the scary pale white guy behind me.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah..that guy is super creepy. Hahaha..
But no doubt guys, this forum is DEAD. I actually hang out in the B7 A4 forums on Audizine more often than I do in here. 
Everybody go out and take new pics of your cars, regardless of the weather; report back here then post them for us all to oogle at and comment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what I did today.








Pics will be up momentarily. I'm not sure I'm too happy with the way they came out, even after messing with them in photoshop a little..but they'll be put up, regardless.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

i'll post up after i get my single xenon ecodes lol
taking forever argh








me txt'ing lol








even 14" rotors look small behind the 20s lol


_Modified by whizbang18T at 7:48 PM 3/27/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_bump....... for some life








Anyone doing any new mods soon? I would guess a bunch of you will be grabbing the new AWE vent gauge.


Sucks to be broke...














.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I just picked up some 345s vs the 340s I was running with my 6piston setup.. Will be putting them in either shortly or first thing in the AM didn't have time to go pick up the pads. Mine are under my stock 17s though so they look huuuuuuge
Beast is alive again.. Took the engine out first week of december and JUST fired it up 5 minutes ago.. But I have a giant coolant leak.
That recall for the oring on the side of the head, well I had the dealer just give it to me during an alignment I had done and I'd do it myself later like when I pulled the engine out.. yeah well um I lost it.. so now I can start it but can't run it long.. have to grab that in the morning grr...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just picked up some 345s vs the 340s I was running with my 6piston setup.. Will be putting them in either shortly or first thing in the AM didn't have time to go pick up the pads. Mine are under my stock 17s though so they look huuuuuuge
Beast is alive again.. Took the engine out first week of december and JUST fired it up 5 minutes ago.. But I have a giant coolant leak.
That recall for the oring on the side of the head, well I had the dealer just give it to me during an alignment I had done and I'd do it myself later like when I pulled the engine out.. yeah well um I lost it.. so now I can start it but can't run it long.. have to grab that in the morning grr... 

so close but yet so far


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris, are you going down to Roebling this weekend?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris - have you taken your car to a track day at Road Atlanta yet? I know the BMWCCA chapter used to have a lot of events there spring --> fall.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_i'll post up after i get my single xenon ecodes lol
taking forever argh








me txt'ing lol








even 14" rotors look small behind the 20s lol

_Modified by whizbang18T at 7:48 PM 3/27/2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Well, I finally uploaded the pics. I messed around with them a little in Photoshop. Thing is, I was working on my laptop, which I think the color settings are different on..so they came out a little overprocessed when i transfered the images onto my comp. Some came out nice, the others I could be happier with..but regardless, here are the photos I said I'd post up...
Please excuse my lack of photograpy skills


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BerkR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BerkR32* »_
so close but yet so far

oring is and she is sealed up.
Offset on the S4 rotors was off to much to get them to work.. Just going to use the same rotors whiz used once my wallet heals from the engine build.
Won't be on the track much do to the fresh engine so I'll just check them between sessions and I've been told not much hard braking here so it won't be an issue.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Chris, are you going down to Roebling this weekend? 

Actually yes.. just started it with the oring she is all sealed up and good to go. Just need to flash the file for my injectors on and do 500 other things before I leave. Leaving late after traffic dies and will do early registration assuming its ok or I'm driving down late with my mk4 and my helmet on to drown out the noise.. she's a screamer. Engines got maybe 3 minutes on it right now..


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Chris - have you taken your car to a track day at Road Atlanta yet? I know the BMWCCA chapter used to have a lot of events there spring --> fall.

I have taken my car to Road atlanta several times but I have never actually driven it on the track. Robin here did have it out at a PCA event back in the summer. They had a few wrecks in the higher groups so there were openings and Robin was allowed to take it out. The beginner groups were packed and I had shorts on so I didn't bother trying to find pants to bump someone out or make it more crowded as we were only there for product support really. I was just timing him with his watch so not very accurate but I think it was doing 1:50s. It was holding its own with the class he was running with, porsches were catching him on the turns but then he'd actually have to back off to let him pass on the straights or he'd pull on them.. that was with the stock turbo








One of our dealers up the street Kinetics who race Porsches and BMWs professionally, rented out road atlanta last week and Robin went over for that to check out the cars. Ended up doing some laps in the passenger seat of the owners GT3 cup car







Think he said they were doing 1:24s ( or that may have been him playing forza 2 later that night) in the cup car with 2 people just messing around.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wh3re @R3 @LL t3h [email protected]?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Wh3re @R3 @LL t3h [email protected]?!

Here's one...for LIFE!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*








...
now this forum definitely has some "LIFE."


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

heres some crappy cell pics 


















































_Modified by thea3kid at 8:29 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice front end. Very clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

check out this vette my friend shot


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

That thing is EVIL!!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Wh3re @R3 @LL t3h [email protected]?!

Only one pic for now Jason, more to come after the next "little" mod 
Note: Yes, that is still snow in the BG, and the pic was taken just hours ago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bump for whizbang18T for making AZ's Featured Car....A3 represent!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

http://forums.corvetteforum.co...78487
that vette is just silly... I need


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's a quick video of the HPDE I did at Roebling Road this weekend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKuSWPi19sU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Chris is in it too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (scipher)*

looked fun...great commentary!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
Chris is in it too









I believe you mean Chris was in it.. DAMN YOU OIL PRESSURE!!!!!
Awesome video and was great to finally meet you.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

http://www.audizine.com/features/azer.php?azid=13


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Here's a quick video of the HPDE I did at Roebling Road this weekend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKuSWPi19sU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Chris is in it too









nice of chris to make a cameo appearance. haha. damn!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
nice of chris to make a cameo appearance. haha. damn!

That was super low timing and only about 15psi to redline also. I ran out of time to get the IC in so I was just taking it easy. Unless that was the second session sunday I turned it up to about 20psi. But then I had oil pressure issues (unrelated to the boost) and only made it about 15minutes through that sesssion.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://forums.corvetteforum.co...78487
that vette is just silly... I need

seriously.... hes making 950hp....
he asked me how much my car was making.... wow how embrassing when i had to tell him... "250" like 1/8th of his car, lmao.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_Here's a quick video of the HPDE I did at Roebling Road this weekend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKuSWPi19sU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Chris is in it too









that looks fun as hell...
are you chipped?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

damn, i hate the fact that they block youtube at work.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*

Thomas any chance you can send me the video or at least the part where I pass and all the comments about me.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thomas any chance you can send me the video or at least the part where I pass and all the comments about me.

Sure thing... Gimme till Monday night though. Gotta go to the library here at gatech to do my video editing. I have another clip where you pass me a second time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should I remove the comments?

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
that looks fun as hell...
are you chipped?

Stock engine (I would have gotten revo that weekend... but I got a speeding ticket instead.)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
Stock engine (I would have gotten revo that weekend... but I got a speeding ticket instead.)
















Ouch.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Finally able to get some nice shots of my ride...










































_Modified by krazyboi at 9:10 PM 4/5/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_


















My 2 favorites. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sapatillaplana (Dec 7, 2006)

Regards,Jordi


----------



## gasxchino (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

is that the seat cupra lip u have on there??
clean car you have there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
Sure thing... Gimme till Monday night though. Gotta go to the library here at gatech to do my video editing. I have another clip where you pass me a second time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should I remove the comments?


Cool no rush. you can leave the comments if you want.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (gasxchino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasxchino* »_is that the seat cupra lip u have on there?

yea, that's the cupra lip. think it matches well esp. since the s-line rear valence is black as well

_Quote, originally posted by *gasxchino* »_clean car you have there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gotta wash your car before a photoshoot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I see a photoshoot of my car in the near future.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I never put up these pics, but a couple weeks back, I smoked out my headlights and got a blackout filler plate.
































I actually will only be using the filler for shows/big meets/drives. So as of now, the plate holder is on. I don't want any_*more*_ tickets.


----------



## kVWy (Nov 16, 2005)

zomg a3's are freaking hot


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

<---------- jealous that Jason can safely ride half an inch lower than me









HAWWWWWWWT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kVWy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kVWy* »_zomg a3's are freaking hot










_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_<---------- jealous that Jason can safely ride half an inch lower than me 

HAWWWWWWWT 








O Canada.















.
Moar pix of your car, good sir!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

hey...your tinted headlights look sweet! did you have a lot of leftover from your roll? just wondering if i should go the same route, or wait for Presns3's and see if the precut works out.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well...the headlights were roughly about 20" in length to cover a single one and roughly about 7" from top of headlight to bottom. The smallest size they had that would fit was 8"x27". So I have 2 pieces left that are about 7"x8". That ran about $60 for those 2 bulk sheets, compared to $50 for the pre-cut, which also comes with cutouts for the fogs.







. Oh well..I knew if I bought the pre-cut, I'd eff up somehow. Plus, I have extra for anything I may need to cover in the future.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

side blinkers?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Yup..I was thinking about it. They're the only things left that aren't already blacked out...besides my mirrors, of course.







. Technically, not the roof either..but I'm not really looking into doing that..especially since I ain't got no money!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

OMFG so hilarious...
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2298129/7223852


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Pic whoring*

















































Non A3:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Where were those pics taken?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Newest mod! Orange gas pipeline indicator on passenger side!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

haha the orange pipe line marker is funny.
My parents have a huge gas line in their back yard. About 9 years ago when my grandma still lived there and I was actually staying with her I woke up one morning to chainsaws and loud trucks. They were clearing all the trees along the pipeline so they could do a fly over and inspect it... not sure what that means are they looking for bubbles in the dirt???
Anyway my parents live there now and the pipe line is sort of on a hill. They put in a nice pond with a waterfall going down the hill.. then that was too small so a huge second pond was put in.. REally nice back yard and they probably spend at least an hour everyday it's nice out working on it. But the gas line company puts those markers up so you look out and see this great yard then these giant orange poles.
My dad used to take them down but then every month they'd come by and put new ones up. So eventually he got some bushes to block them. You can see them from the sky and you can see them from the road that runs on the side of their house but barely from their deck now.
Everytime I see one of those posts I think of my dad riding up on the lawn mower stopping grabbing it and driving away. nothing ot do with a3s but those things just make me laugh.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think of my dad riding up on the lawn mower stopping grabbing it and driving away

yea, that'd be funny...glad to bring up memories!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Newest mod! Orange gas pipeline indicator on passenger side!









So your sidemarkers indicate gas pipelines?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
So your sidemarkers indicate gas pipelines?









Yea, still awaiting the S-Line clear ones so that stops happening! So embarassing.
I removed my vinyl b/c one side scratched off. I need to redo that until ECS comes through..which will be soon (hoping 2 weeks).


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_







O Canada.














.
Moar pix of your car, good sir!

This Friday........... I'll havea lil somethin' somethin' for you








until then, some OEM S3 mirrors to look at. Couldn't stand the matte silver reps anymore! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nice mirrors!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Ahh..OEM=nice. Silver wouldn't fit on my car. They do look good, though.


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

soooo true
oem s mirrors are so much better than in.pro. ones both in looks and quality


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

fock... a couple things...
1. i hit a freakin giant dead possum in the middle of a 360 degree freeway onramp...
i saw it ahead of time, but there was nothing i could do... i heard a THUNK and i heard it rolling under my car...
when i checked my front, i was half expecting to see a severed possum head stuck in my grill... but luckily there was no damage....
2. fock the OEM aluminum fishscale trim....
way too easy to scratch... ive had a bumper sitting in my car for the last week or so.... i didnt think about it at the time, but i just checked, and the bumper as scratched my trim to ****! 
sigh....
also, my door panels are scratched to **** too, for other reasons.... damn the cheap plastic!!!

3. i keep getting this light scratching/clicking noise from my front driver side wheel at low speeds... i cant figure out what it is and its starting to freak me out
is it maybe my axle bolts? i didnt replace them when i got my suspension done (i didnt know i needed to)
but ive been planning on replacing them... i just havnt had the time...
ive gone like 5k miles so far on the orig ones tho...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
sigh....
also, my door panels are scratched to **** too, for other reasons.... damn the cheap plastic!!!


haha if ur talking about getting lucky in the car it's a bitter sweet thing man.. stuff on my passenger side has worn and torn in ways my drivers side has yet to and i broke my armrest once somehow but my dealer replaced that luckily


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 5:23 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

haha I got rid of my stock seats in my mk4 for good reason.. and it wasn't only to get the better side bolsters of the gti seats...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The fishscale trim in my mom's A4 has some battle scars as well.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

few A3 shots from last night's impromptu Greater Toronto Area GTG.
Sorry for chopping you Elton! We'll take some proper pictures next time


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Ho0 r eggie?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

should i get http://www.northerntool.com/we...26598 or http://www.northerntool.com/we...26626


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

first link.. greatest jack I have owned and used ever...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

really? 
nice... i was worried it was gonna be cheap quality


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Soooo...who wants to buy my S-Line front??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Soooo...who wants to buy my S-Line front??
















just the blackout


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Soooo...who wants to buy my S-Line front??
















why? whacha got plaaaaanned?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_really? 
nice... i was worried it was gonna be cheap quality

Its not the highest quality jack I've used but it works great and fits under almost any car I've tried, including some cars that need blocks under the wheels to fit average jacks.
Only realy issue I have with it is the release gearing doesn't always line up. But that happens on a lot of jacks.
The aluminum ones are nice becuse htey are light.. but it ends their.. The pump ratio on them is ridiculous and you do a ton of work yourself to get the car up.. might as well try and lift it by the fender.. And everyone I've seen has failed if used regulary.. If its once every month or two. maybe ok.. but why spend so much on a jack you barely are going to use..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

S3 front, perhaps







. Sooo sick.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_S3 front, perhaps







. Sooo sick. 

DO IT DO IT DOOOOOO IT

please?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
DO IT DO IT DOOOOOO IT

please?

Must....resist....*pause*..NAAATTT!!! I probably wouldn't do it without selling my current S-Line front first. S3 front alone, with all the prep costs and ish will cost me way more than I have to spend.
And I'm planning on buying a DSLR (camera). Anyone have any recommendations on a decent one that won't break the bank?
Hmmm....S3 front?? Or DSLR?? I can only have one...for now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_And I'm planning on buying a DSLR (camera). Anyone have any recommendations on a decent one that won't break the bank?

Yea, I've been looking to get one too. I believe the Nikon D40s are good and won't break the bank. I've seen some D60 or D70 kits w/ 2 lenses going for less then $1000. A D40 kit w/ 2 lens would probably be around $750+ IIRC.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

yes im a big fan of nikon's.
btw the pics we took yesterday were with a nikon d80. we're total newbs though and they still came out decent.








i would love to get a nikon with some sick lenses. for now though i have friends with dslr's so i can use those if i need to.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Yeah..a bunch of my friends are always snappin pics with their DSLRs..it's making me JEALOUS!! Haha..even if my point-and-shoot Canon that I have right now is 10mpx, I feel the need to step up my game.







.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

my baby:








It's the D40x, which is 10.2MP compared to the D40 which is 6.1MP. I'm still learning how to use it in all conditions, I should really get going on that so I can take some nicer shots! I got it around Chrismas time from Best Buy, only because I found another retailer selling it for $75 bucks less, so Best Buy had to honor their "if you find a beeter price, we'll match it and take off 10% of the difference" guarantee.
This is everything you can ask for in an entry-level DSLR. Super bang for the buck, highly recommended, A++++++ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jason, be like Nike, JUST DO IT


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
And I'm planning on buying a DSLR (camera). Anyone have any recommendations on a decent one that won't break the bank?
Hmmm....S3 front?? Or DSLR?? I can only have one...for now.

















Canon guy myself, dad was a photographer and thats what I grew up around
I've got a Rebel XT (350D silver body), kit 18-55mm kit lens, uv filter, body/single lens lowepro bag.. I could be conviced to part with


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Alright, here's the plan..I go buy a camera while I still have money, get broke, sell the A3 front, buy the S3 front, then get broke again.








How much did that D40x run you for?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Canon guy myself, dad was a photographer and thats what I grew up around
I've got a Rebel XT (350D silver body), kit 18-55mm kit lens, uv filter, body/single lens lowepro bag.. I could be conviced to part with 








. I've been wondering how the Rebels were?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_How much did that D40x run you for?







. I've been wondering how the Rebels were?

Ritz Camera (if you got one out by you) has the D40x (10.1) for $699.99 (while supplies last) w/ one lense. For $49.95 more, you get a second lens and kit bag. Yea, I've been looking. Its a great deal IMO, but I just can't really justify pulling the trigger. The D40 (6.1) is $499.99...same deal for the kit/lens.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Yeah..I got a couple Ritz's around here. Not in my general area, but in the areas I frequent. I'll have to take a closer look into that..
It's funny, actually, because if you ever look on my camera/memory card, all you will find are car pics or pics that have some relation to cars.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

How is the Nikon D80? In comparison to D40x or even D70? I know nothing about this..so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_








. I've been wondering how the Rebels were?

Its, great I've got no problems with it really no reason to sell it other then I've been annoyed since day one that the XTi came out 2 months after I got it. 
Robins got an XTi that he may sell and pick up a 5D.. or I may just jump up too. The rebels are the smaller frame and I grew up using the full frame bodies and it always just feels odd to me. The awkwardness makes me use it less then I'd like which the xti would be small but the upgrade in display screen would make it worth it.. 
For the most part they've hit a level of mp and quality that the average user would see no difference.
Pick your brand, pick your price range... buy camera


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah..hopefully I can pick one up within the next coming weeks.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_How is the Nikon D80? In comparison to D40x or even D70? I know nothing about this..so forgive my ignorance.

I have a D80 & love it.
I would, however, recommend you get a D40x (it wasn't out when I bought my D80) & put the money saved towards car mods







.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
I have a D80 & love it.
I would, however, recommend you get a D40x (it wasn't out when I bought my D80) & put the *money* saved towards car mods







.

Saved money?? What is that??







That term is foreign to me.







lol. Of the two, though, which is a better camera?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

what color/design/pattern are everyone's undies today?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

black fotl boxer briefs today. left the thong for today and went for my granny drawers


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

black is sexy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

what about pea green? I was planning on wearing those tomorrow


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what about pea green? I was planning on wearing those tomorrow

well what top are u wearing?

the undies and shirt need to be matching.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Underwear??















I still have to look which undies I'll be wearing. Most likely black though, since what I wear to work is black.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what color/design/pattern are everyone's undies today?

black boxer briefs...no design, no patterns...just black.
and you?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
black boxer briefs...no design, no patterns...just black.
and you?

fuschia thong, jeans, t-shirt, and my chucks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_fuschia thong, jeans, t-shirt, and my chucks

so you do the jennifer aniston thing and go braless?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

don't be a bitah boi

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
black boxer briefs...no design, no patterns...just black.
and you?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
so you do the jennifer aniston thing and go braless?

10 minutes into driving to a gtg last night i realized i wasnt wearing a bra. i was trying clothes on trying to figure out what to wear, and forgot to put it on.
anyway i did go back home to change into one. it was a bit nipply last night especially if u were wearing a skirt.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't be a bitah boi


yea, just sayin its plain..nothin fancy.
work is crap today. its friday, why do people need to get things done? don't they understand i'm trying to leave early?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
10 minutes into driving to a gtg last night i realized i wasnt wearing a bra. i was trying clothes on trying to figure out what to wear, and forgot to put it on.
anyway i did go back home to change into one. it was a bit nipply last night especially if u were wearing a skirt.

it was actually pretty nice down here. had a swig of absinthe as well so i guess that helped. stood outside for about 2 hours in shorts and flipflops w/o any probs.
i should post pix ...although i didn't take any of the sweet RS6 b/c it showed up when i put the camera away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

men of our caliber have no need for such trappings... simple elegance!

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, just sayin its plain..nothin fancy.
work is crap today. its friday, why do people need to get things done? don't they understand i'm trying to leave early?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Getting my Cupra lip and snub mount put on tomorrow.







.
Will definitely post pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i have a revolutionary one of a kind mod coming...
and it only cost me 10 dollars!!
but im sure most of you will hate it... lmao.
anyways, whats a snub mount?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i have a revolutionary one of a kind mod coming...
and it only cost me 10 dollars!!
but im sure most of you will hate it... lmao.
anyways, whats a snub mount?

You got me curious now..














.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

haha, dont get your hopes up, its actually just a stupid, for fun mod... but i think it'll be pretty cool.

anyways, more info on the snub mount?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

check some of these pics my friend scott took earlier this week








http://forum.e46fanatics.com/s...70908


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

wow! that's hot! ^^^ photography.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

what is uuuuupp?
eva is at the spa and i already miss her


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what is uuuuupp?
eva is at the spa and i already miss her









possibly getting a DSLR from someone in NJ, wanna pick it up and bring it down with you







(njm23 from AZ)


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

It's Friday again, FTMFW! And nobody better give me any crap at work today either.
Oh, wait, we're having a going-away lunch for someone in my group today, so that's a 2-hour boss-sanctioned lunch.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
possibly getting a DSLR from someone in NJ, wanna pick it up and bring it down with you







(njm23 from AZ)

yea no doubt, i can get it today or early tomorrow depending where he is. just lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_haha, dont get your hopes up, its actually just a stupid, for fun mod... but i think it'll be pretty cool.


Still curious.







.

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_anyways, more info on the snub mount?

http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
Quote from Audizine on it's functionality:

_Quote, originally posted by *VZWalex* »_OK ... So here is my 2 cents ... I have a FWD auto trans .. after having it chipped for a while I noticed the engine felt like it was *moving around* during shifting and when switching from park to drive or reverse I could feel it *shift around*. also from a standing start I could feel it not as *grippy* so anyways I had the engine mounts inspected and they where all fine so I went ahead and bought the snub mount... needless to say .. my issues have been gone since then. Now it feels smoother and when you step on the gas it *grips* right away ... you dont have that *the power is making its way down to the wheels* feeling anymore. Anyways hope this helps.

Hope that was somewhat helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
possibly getting a DSLR from someone in NJ, wanna pick it up and bring it down with you







(njm23 from AZ)

I'm almost about ready to buy mine too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_anyways, more info on the snub mount?

i have a similar mount, brand new, that i'm trying to sell... $25 shipped. It's part no. 5 on this site: http://store.nexternal.com/sha...&All=

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yea no doubt, i can get it today or early tomorrow depending where he is. just lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea, if he responds to me!







the location says OC, NJ so that might be along your path of travel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll ask him to charge it up and maybe you can test it out on your journey









_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
I'm almost about ready to buy mine too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

what are you gonna get? 


_Modified by krazyboi at 11:25 AM 5/2/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, if he responds to me!







the location says OC, NJ so that might be along your path of travel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll ask him to charge it up and maybe you can test it out on your journey










that would have been TOTALLY on my way if i was taking the nj parkway down to OC, MD. which means i would have to then take the ferry to DE.
i'm actually take 95 south all the way down. i can meet him in south jersey if anything. 95 south runs down western jersey, he is on the east coast of jersey. so if he wants to drive 45min out west to meet me along my way down, cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

btw this is like the 4th thread? we've pwnt about sunday


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_so if he wants to drive 45min out west to meet me along my way down, cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i'll find out. he'd prob. rather make me pay shipping. i'll tell him that he could meet a hot girl along the way...along w/ its driver


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'll find out. he'd prob. rather make me pay shipping. i'll tell him that he could meet a hot girl along the way...along w/ its driver









yeah, tell him he and i can make the camera is in fine working order too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah, tell him he and i can make the camera is in fine working order too









sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i look forward to reviewing...although he has yet to respond to me. am i the only one that's always on a computer?!?!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i look forward to reviewing...although he has yet to respond to me. am i the only one that's always on a computer?!?!

sheesh i woouldnt have it any other way. if i didnt have access to the intranets, zomg.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_if i didnt have access to the intranets, zomg.

quiet bunch today/last night. maybe every1 elses intraweb is broke-d.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
quiet bunch today/last night. maybe every1 elses intraweb is broke-d.

oooor me and u are providing enough entertainment for them to live vicariously
damn lurkers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oooor me and u are providing enough entertainment for them to live vicariously
damn lurkers

yea, plenty of lurkers.
keep an eye on this thread, if people reply regarding self car washes: http://forums.audiworld.com/mi...phtml


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, plenty of lurkers.
keep an eye on this thread, if people reply regarding self car washes: http://forums.audiworld.com/mi...phtml

LOL matt started that for me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_LOL matt started that for me
















well there ya go!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

so i let her lick the wrapper


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ok, homie has responded...still not sure about what the deal is as far as him meeting up with you. most likely, i'll just have him ship it so neither of you have to go outta your way.
but if he's willing to meet somewhere along I-95, by all means!
"I am in Ocean county, NJ. Actually brick, nj 08723"


_Modified by krazyboi at 4:05 PM 5/2/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_ok, homie has responded...still not sure about what the deal is as far as him meeting up with you. most likely, i'll just have him ship it so neither of you have to go outta your way.
but if he's willing to meet somewhere along I-95, by all means!
"I am in Ocean county, NJ. Actually brick, nj 08723"

_Modified by krazyboi at 3:55 PM 5/2/2008_

LOL
aight just lmk
btw im outta the office- goin to pick up eva and put the wheels on...and shtuff


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

rape?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_anyways, more info on the snub mount?


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Still curious. .
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
Quote from Audizine on it's functionality:
Hope that was somewhat helpful 

My mistake, sir. I'm not too sure about the differences between that one and the one I got put on..but that's the wrong one. This is the one I got on today:
http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1962
If you have access to a lift, installation would take you no more than 2-3 mins tops.
I have the Cupra lip on already, as well..but unfortunately, my cousin's comp doesn't have an sd card slot and I can't find a USB cable anywhere..so ya'll just have to wait until MAYBE tonight to see the pics. If not tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_so i let her lick the wrapper

















_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what are you gonna get? 
 
Nikon D80.







.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Would you buy this for your A3:








Or one of these:








My answer is the latter.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Still curious.







.
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
Quote from Audizine on it's functionality:
Hope that was somewhat helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


i dont see one that fits the a3 on the site?
how hard is the install?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm
guess mah latest mod?











_Modified by Presns3 at 5:40 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_hmmmmmmmmmmmm
guess mah latest mod?

just picked up the girl from a corner?!?!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Stuffed Panda in the cargo cover?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

no no..my bad. just finished w/ girl from corner and kicked her out...made her sad. awww, so cruel.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_no no..my bad. just finished w/ girl from corner and kicked her out...made her sad. awww, so cruel.
Sad Panda?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Sad Panda?

Panda kicked girl out...says "yeah, now what's up?!?!"


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Angry Panda


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

quad exhaust u mofos!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i have a revolutionary one of a kind mod coming...
and it only cost me 10 dollars!!
but im sure most of you will hate it... lmao.

A rug for your dash


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

cup holder?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
i dont see one that fits the a3 on the site?
how hard is the install?

Refer to adjusted post:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
My mistake, sir. I'm not too sure about the differences between that one and the one I got put on..but that's the wrong one. This is the one I got on today:
http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1962
If you have access to a lift, installation would take you no more than 2-3 mins tops.
I have the Cupra lip on already, as well..but unfortunately, my cousin's comp doesn't have an sd card slot and I can't find a USB cable anywhere..so ya'll just have to wait until MAYBE tonight to see the pics. If not tonight, maybe tomorrow. 


OK...now for the pics...Let the whoring commence!!
Before lip, not on lift yet..








h4i Jimmy & Patrick








Now, let's take a look at the damage I've had from scraping, before the lip was on...








Battle scars..ouch..








George cutting the middle supports down to size. Small children can play hide and seek in my fender gap.































We sanded the tabs down...
















Halfway done, only the right side is bolted on at this point...
















Closeup..








Shot of the how the screws sit underneath the car...
















SUCCESS!!! How many different views do you want?!
























































































Oh yeah...and the snub mount..aka Engine Torque Arm Insert...

Here's where it goes in. 








Allz you gotta do it remove the bolt, pop that sucka in, install included giant washer, replace bolt, enjoy...don't forget the LUBE







. Takes literally 2 mins to do the job if you have the right tools handy.


















_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 2:05 AM 5/3/2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice pictures for the Cupra Lip. When I lower my car I think I'll pick one of those up.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Nice pictures for the Cupra Lip. When I lower my car I think I'll pick one of those up.

come to the umd thing. u can see mine on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grrrrr_8 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Nice Car! Do you know any place near Valencia for modding stuff?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Nice pictures for the Cupra Lip. When I lower my car I think I'll pick one of those up.

Thanks! I think it was a combination of the awkward lighting and settings on the camera that made them come out all grainy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *grrrrr_8* »_Nice Car! Do you know any place near Valencia for modding stuff? 

My friend goes to Tato Motorsports (TMS). There's also 200MPH Motorsports. Both are on Ruether. Those are the only 2 I can think of off the top of my head right now. But I'm pretty close to you, as I go to COC.








.


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 9:34 AM 5/3/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
come to the umd thing. u can see mine on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mine as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Nice. Yeah I'm going to the UMD thing. I want to see what that lip looks like in person.


----------



## grrrrr_8 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Yup I live like 5mins away from COC. on your previous post you were planning to sell your because of warranty issues?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (grrrrr_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grrrrr_8* »_Yup I live like 5mins away from COC. on your previous post you were planning to sell your because of warranty issues? 

Planning to sell my what? Intake? I'm actually keeping it now. It will go on AFTER Wustefest, however, along with the engine cover.


----------



## grrrrr_8 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Hey Ultimatetaba, did you have your Cupra installed at Eurowurx?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (grrrrr_8)*

Yup..the pics with Jimmy and George give it away.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

woohoo!
i'm ranked!








http://www.nationalcustomcaras...shtml


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*








. I didn't really understand what I was looking at, but CONGRATS!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_woohoo!
i'm ranked!








http://www.nationalcustomcaras...shtml

way to rep the a3's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

ultimatetaba or/and anyone else who has the curpa lip...
whats the best way to secure the two middle most tabs to the bottom of our bumper?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_







. I didn't really understand what I was looking at, but CONGRATS!

it's national ranking for NCCA sanctioned events like HIN, NightShift, Tuner Wars, etc.
I used to be all about that. well not with my car. the ex.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Are you talking about the middle supports?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

yea hun


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I'll go get a pic of how it's secured right now...
Car's too low to fit my new D80 under there







.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_I'll go get a pic of how it's secured right now...
Car's too low to fit my new D80 under there







.

shameless plug for ur "new d80"
focker.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

well, if you cut it properly, unlike i did, it shouldn't be too difficult.
i used washers/nut/bolt. it'd be from outside: bolt, washer, lip, bumper, nut. always nut last


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_well, if you cut it properly, unlike i did, it shouldn't be too difficult.
i used washers/nut/bolt. it'd be from outside: bolt, washer, lip, bumper, nut. always nut last









what about facial?
oh whats the "proper" way to cut it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_what about facial?
oh whats the "proper" way to cut it?

if you want...you can have...
"proper" is to cut little by little. i just hacked too much off from the start. oh well. i was really thinking i could try and cut some slots in the bumper to make it fit directly.
too late.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Hopefully this helps somewhat...








Like krazyboi was saying, the washer is holding it in place where the "V" is. I used longer screws in the middle.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

This is how it was cut..
















It was a process of trial and error really..having to cut, then hold it up to the bumper to see if it was flush.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yea, i just held it up, eyeballed it...then cut


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i did little by little too, with a dremel. im afraid to screw it in there bc of the IC core.








so as of now th emiddle is held up with double sided body tape, and it's nto working well.
neither me nor eva will have saggage


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_neither me nor eva will have saggage









yea, saggage wouldn't be nice








you might just have to take the bumper off to be safe


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
yea, saggage wouldn't be nice








you might just have to take the bumper off to be safe

are u asking me to remove my bra?
sicko!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*








What has this turned into...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_are u asking me to remove my bra?
sicko!

hey, its easier to work w/ the goods if the front cover is off the body


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
hey, its easier to work w/ the goods if the front cover is off the body

i'm still afraid to screw.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i'm still afraid to screw.

just be gentle and take your time...it wont hurt


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
just be gentle and take your time...it wont hurt

that's what _he_ said. now i have a lip that is beginning to sag.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_that's what _he_ said. now i have a lip that is beginning to sag.

meh, temporary saggage can always be fixed w/ the right stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
meh, temporary saggage can always be fixed w/ the right stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i can haz right stuff?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

You guys (not literally







) are something else...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_You guys (not literally







) are something else...









something about the air over here on by the atlantic ocean








join the







side!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i can haz right stuff?

i dunno, you said you have saggage so maybe not exactly the rite stuff


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_You guys (not literally







) are something else...









yup this is pretty much what happens in your late 20's


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i dunno, you said you have saggage so maybe not exactly the rite stuff

The right stuff
The right stuff
(Verse) The first time was a great time
The second time was a blast
The third time I fell in love
Now I hope it lasts
I can see it in you walk
Tell it when you talk
Can see it in everything you do
Even in your thoughts
(Chorus) You got the right stuff baby
I love the way you turn me on
You got the right stuff baby
You're the reason why I sing this song
All that I needed was you
Oh, girl, you're so right
And all that I wanted was you
You made all my dreams come true
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
(Verse) The first kiss was a sweet kiss
The second kiss had a twist
The third and your fourth kiss
I don't want to miss
I can see it in you walk
Tell it when you talk
Can see it in everything you do
Even in your thoughts
(Chorus)
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Girl, yeah baby
You know you got the right stuff
Girl, yeah baby
You know you know you got it, girl
In my life, it's so right
You made it.
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh the right stuff.
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh the right stuff.
(Chorus)...(out)
i just wanted the right stuff


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

say this out loud
da da-dada, daaaa-da-daaaaa
da da dada da,da,da

tell me which song its from. hint, new movie coming out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Don't ever do this again. Just reading it has it stuck in my head. I ain't happy about that.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
The right stuff
The right stuff
(Verse) The first time was a great time
The second time was a blast
The third time I fell in love
Now I hope it lasts
I can see it in you walk
Tell it when you talk
Can see it in everything you do
Even in your thoughts
(Chorus) You got the right stuff baby
I love the way you turn me on
You got the right stuff baby
You're the reason why I sing this song
All that I needed was you
Oh, girl, you're so right
And all that I wanted was you
You made all my dreams come true
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
(Verse) The first kiss was a sweet kiss
The second kiss had a twist
The third and your fourth kiss
I don't want to miss
I can see it in you walk
Tell it when you talk
Can see it in everything you do
Even in your thoughts
(Chorus)
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh.
Girl, yeah baby
You know you got the right stuff
Girl, yeah baby
You know you know you got it, girl
In my life, it's so right
You made it.
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh the right stuff.
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh, Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh the right stuff.
(Chorus)...(out)
i just wanted the right stuff


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_say this out loud
da da-dada, daaaa-da-daaaaa
da da dada da,da,da

tell me which song its from. hint, new movie coming out


new movie or a new porn?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

movie!! endes with jones and the skull of something


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

i was gonna say indiana jones
oh BTW F.U.C.K. flood protection.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i was gonna say indiana jones
oh BTW F.U.C.K. flood protection.


can you and i have our flood protection lifted? occurs too much IMO.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
can you and i have our flood protection lifted? occurs too much IMO.

i'm sure there's a way.
do you still have your anal virginity?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i'm sure there's a way.
do you still have your anal virginity?

i ain't takin no anal from no one!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i ain't takin no anal from no one!









it was worth a shot.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_it was worth a shot.

not at my anus!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Now I understand!

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
it was worth a shot.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

T
M
I


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

im just sayin i dunno how "de-man-ding" the fourtitude admin will be to bestow such priveleges upon us.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_im just sayin i dunno how "de-man-ding" the fourtitude admin will be to bestow such priveleges upon us.

i think as far as the a3 forum is concerned...we are our own MODs!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

It does seem to be a case of the inmates running the asylum. I'm gonna complain, attempting to get any work accomplished here is simply not possible with you and opensky frolicking and we pay good money to be on here. Sorry state of affairs really.

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i think as far as the a3 forum is concerned...we are our own MODs!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It does seem to be a case of the inmates running the asylum. I'm gonna complain, attempting to get any work accomplished here is simply not possible with you and opensky frolicking and we pay good money to be on here. Sorry state of affairs really.


this is our house! no one can take it away from us!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i be here. vat is problem?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Problem is, in Soviet Vortex, forum drive you.....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

HAH^
i'm lovin how A3 8P is the only yellow section of fourtitude that has new posts.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_HAH^
i'm lovin how A3 8P is the only yellow section of fourtitude that has new posts.









I'm guessing those other losers have jobs where they have to work..... suckers!!


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_
I'm guessing those other losers have jobs where they have to work..... suckers!!









believe it or not, i did a good amount of work today!
could u tell?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
believe it or not, i did a good amount of work today!
could u tell? 

Actually, you probably did..... I am getting a ton of investigations done and still post on the forums constantly......


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

im JUST now startin work. well, i will in a bit.
its a rough life of being a table dancer at Red Robin...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_its a rough life of being a table dancer at Red Robin...

sex-ay!








we be yellow...b/c the yellow be bored!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i just told a guy who's mackin it to me he looks like my brother.
that should do it right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i just told a guy who's mackin it to me he looks like my brother.
that should do it right?

que? no comprendo


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
que? no comprendo

aka i was not interested.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_aka i was not interested.

ahh, i see. angelina jolie didn't have an issue w/ that


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ahh, i see. angelina jolie didn't have an issue w/ that 

que?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_que?

brother/sister thing


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
brother/sister thing

i still dont get it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i still dont get it

you said he looked like your bro....just sayin she didn't have an issue making out w/ her bro


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
you said he looked like your bro....just sayin she didn't have an issue making out w/ her bro

she did?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_she did?

foserious?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
foserious?

angelina jolie made out with her bro?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
angelina jolie made out with her bro?

http://www.nationalledger.com/...12363


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i love how people sit there and post nothing. 862 views 2 posts. 
*golf clap* to y'all lurkers








life. dont live it vicariously.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i love how people sit there and post nothing. 862 views 2 posts. 
*golf clap* to y'all lurkers








life. dont live it vicariously.

quien?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
quien?

tu mama!
o SNAP


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
tu mama!
o SNAP

aye dios mios! she gonna kick yo a$$


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
aye dios mios! she gonna kick yo a$$

im sure she can kung foo my booty


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im sure she can kung foo my booty

meh, she's tried...i'm faster!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

zomg remember AMBTUS


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im sure she can kung foo my booty

Starting touble I see....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_zomg remember AMBTUS

nope


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Starting touble I see....









trouble finds her!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Starting touble I see....









oh hai!
btw we just got "yelled at"
lol fu.ckin fappers


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
nope

MB boy at the umd show?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
trouble finds her!

No doubt there!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh hai!


<waves>


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_MB boy at the umd show? 

ah yes, now i understand.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ah yes, now i understand.

one of those cute guys that should never speak.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
one of those cute guys that should never speak.

ok, how does that relate to my momz kickin yo a$$? or was that just random thinkin from you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_No doubt there!!









be careful about bantering...you might get yelled at!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
ok, how does that relate to my momz kickin yo a$$? or was that just random thinkin from you?

yeah, def. randomness.

i think im goin to sleep soon. wish me luck tomorrow. ill be drivin a s4 to OC. no tickets pweeese.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah, def. randomness.

i think im goin to sleep soon. wish me luck tomorrow. ill be drivin a s4 to OC. no tickets pweeese.



cool...looks like the 'tude is gonna go dead in about a min. enjoy the s4. and yes, no tickets. that would be the suks.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

sweet dreams!
and to the lurkers- ill be haunting ur nightmares


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
wish me luck tomorrow. *ill be drivin a s4 to OC*. no tickets pweeese.











Be carefull & good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_sweet dreams!
and to the lurkers- ill be haunting ur nightmares









Please


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
Please









Carefull what you ask for.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Carefull what you ask for.
















be afraid...be very afraid


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Afraid, hmm, Val, 3000 miles, an S4 . . . maybe by tomorrow night


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_Afraid, hmm, Val, 3000 miles, an S4 . . . maybe by tomorrow night


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Happy Birthday to me. Does 26 still qualify as mid-twenties?


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Happy Birthday to me. Does 26 still qualify as mid-twenties?

nope! that'll be late twenties for you.








Speaking of lurkers... who the heck is this


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Happy Birthday to me. Does 26 still qualify as mid-twenties?

24-26 yes ... at least, that's how i defined it personally ... at the time


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re:*

few pix from today...nothing special. a video of a cruise was take today...awaiting for posting.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_few pix from today...nothing special. a video of a cruise was take today...awaiting for posting.










is that robin williams in the background?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
is that robin williams in the background?

that's me...you forgot what i look like?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's me...you forgot what i look like?









LOL.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*

Oh boy!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Oh boy!

you'd hit what?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
you'd hit what?









Thats my signature sweetie. Dont worry about what im doing


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
you'd hit what?









the man enjoys hitting balls...didn't you know that?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

niiiiiice! 
now go to bed. haha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_niiiiiice! 
now go to bed. haha


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_









That is so mean its not even funny. Sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ha ! pwnd pg 14


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ulua4me2004)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif   http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
That is so mean its not even funny. Sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ha ! pwnd pg 14

But really though...THANKS!!


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*

what type of chin lip is that on your front spoilers? looks great


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (lucky73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_what type of chin lip is that on your front spoilers? looks great

SEAT Cupra R Lip....its spreading like wildfire in CA


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (krazyboi)*

*crickets chirp*
This place is DEAD again...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: This Forum Needs LIFE!! (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_*crickets chirp*
This place is DEAD again...









Give it CPR dude


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yea, we need some new pics or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Yea, we need some new pics or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Here are two: (Puertorican national hero!)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

http://raygoldmodels.com/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_http://raygoldmodels.com/

Now that brings life!!!







Would click again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_http://raygoldmodels.com/

^^^^^Gay link^^^^^
Heres some Monkeys


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

hrm


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_http://raygoldmodels.com/

The most annoying link EVARRR!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
The most annoying link EVARRR!!!

HAHA. How long did it take you to kill?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Lol..idk. Not TOO long, I have fast fingers







, so I was able to click the mouse pretty rapidly.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
The most annoying link EVARRR!!!

x2 not cool.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

This was my inspiration for blacking out my headlights


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

to those who've clicked the link.... you've just been rick-rolled! lmao


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_to those who've clicked the link.... you've just been rick-rolled! lmao

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_to those who've clicked the link.... you've just been rick-rolled! lmao

you're not suppose to tell them...just let the rest of the people feel the wrath!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

me. 'curiosity killed the cat'. 
they'll find out for themselves. and for those who dont know what it is, you'll only have to click and find otu for youself ;P


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Put a deposit on a Ducati today. Waiting to find out about insurance. Fingers crossed.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Put a deposit on a Ducati today. Waiting to find out about insurance. Fingers crossed.

ahhh.. so want my house to sell so I can go buy a new bike.. Want a used 996,new 848 or I'll go in the middle and just buy a gsxr 1000.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Put a deposit on a Ducati today. Waiting to find out about insurance. Fingers crossed.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Put a deposit on a Ducati today. Waiting to find out about insurance. Fingers crossed.

this one?...
http://www.ducati.com/en/bikes...iciRR


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pretty wild rotor there...wonder how well it works.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

im guessin pretty well, cuz its on this thing!
http://www.neuspeed.com/supert....html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

whoa!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

back from the dead!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

lmao funny pic


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

this thread is back from the dead!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Just in time for Easter


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_This was my inspiration for blacking out my headlights


Pics.
-Or it never happened!








Keef


----------



## jmorales (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (drew138)*

well played sir


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
Pics.
-Or it never happened!








Keef

Infamous.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

that jetta is my former team mate in dallas







small world


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Infamous.









Nice! -They're smoked? It's very subtle... I LIKE it. -Which smoke kit is it?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yup yup..it's the lightest one Lamin-x had


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Infamous.









Your car is beast... surprised I've never seen your around town. 
Assuming Stevenson Ranch/Valencia area? Judging by the residential pic.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Just in time for Easter

Bad News....Easter is Cancelled


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_
Your car is beast... surprised I've never seen your around town. 
Assuming Stevenson Ranch/Valencia area? Judging by the residential pic.








Thanks. I'm always driving around. But to be honest, I ride my motorcycle around town more often. I live right off Plum Cyn, so it's considered Saugus/Canyon Country.

_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
Bad News....Easter is Cancelled









LULZ


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

Oooooooh. -You SOLD me, you rotten swine!
Is it available pre-cut, or do you have to cut it yourself?
I'm-a DEFINITELY get me some o'dat!
Keith


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_







Thanks. I'm always driving around. But to be honest, I ride my motorcycle around town more often. I live right off Plum Cyn, so it's considered Saugus/Canyon Country.

Really? In the new(er) development homes?
Very interesting... I live off Whites Canyon down by the High School.
Now I'm really intrigued as to why I haven't seen you lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Oooooooh. -You SOLD me, you rotten swine!
Is it available pre-cut, or do you have to cut it yourself?
I'm-a DEFINITELY get me some o'dat!
Keith

Precut is available.









_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_
Really? In the new(er) development homes?
Very interesting... I live off Whites Canyon down by the High School.
Now I'm really intrigued as to why I haven't seen you lol









What color is your car? Yes, in the newer houses. Our house is less than 2 years old I believe. I'm right off of Golden Valley on Plum Cyn. I'm always going down Whites..STRICTLY 40mph. LOL.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
What color is your car? Yes, in the newer houses. Our house is less than 2 years old I believe. I'm right off of Golden Valley on Plum Cyn. I'm always going down Whites..STRICTLY 40mph. LOL.

Oh ok, you're closer towards Bouquet, gotcha.
My car's Lava Grey and lol it's almost IMPOSSIBLE to go down that hill at 40... there was a cop sitting around the bend by the High School this morning when I left for work... at 5 in the morning.. just ridiculous anymore
And to boot, one hiding in the shadows with his lights off down by the Junior High. I almost didn't see that one, got my heart racing when I went wide open for an early morning adrenaline.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Infamous.









That is sweet! I think our cars are distant cousins ....apparently yours has had a better life....sorry crappy cell phone pick plus it's raining today...


----------

